# RoxyBlue's and Spooky1's Ghouls of Gaithersburg 2015



## RoxyBlue

For your viewing pleasure, a slideshow of our 2015 yard haunt. I wrote the variations on "Halloween's Coming", a kids' song I learned about 50 years ago, as the accompaniment. The added wind sound effect is "Alien World", a free file from the web site www.gravecast.com.


----------



## jdubbya

Well it's about damn time! LOL! As always, everything looks great. So many skeletons! Love the little details. I've always thought if a haunt looks as good in the daytime as it does at night, it's well done, so...well done!
The night pics are beautiful, btw! Nice job on the ligthting.


----------



## Hairazor

Well worth waiting for! You have so much detail I don't know how you pull it all together in one day. Love the birds on the porch overhang, the hats on the skellies, so many many details. The music was spot on!


----------



## matrixmom

I love the black light (? or blue) that you shine on the tombstones and they have lit up "spots". Whether intentional or not, I love it.......Your yard is perfect and love the lighting. Gorgeous.


----------



## bobzilla

Wonderful display!
It's nice to see the day and night aspects of your haunt 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you for the sweet comments, my dears, so happy you enjoyed it! That makes it all worthwhile for us as well.



jdubbya said:


> Well it's about damn time! LOL!


I know, I'm such a slacker when it comes to getting a video posted:jol: That's what comes of being picky about the music part of it.



Hairazor said:


> You have so much detail I don't know how you pull it all together in one day.


And it gets harder every year - must be an aging thing.



matrixmom said:


> I love the black light (? or blue) that you shine on the tombstones and they have lit up "spots". Whether intentional or not, I love it.......Your yard is perfect and love the lighting. Gorgeous.


We used the blue fire and ice light from Home Depot that gives a rippling effect which, when caught on camera, appears to be spots. Pretty cool, actually.



bobzilla said:


> Wonderful display!
> It's nice to see the day and night aspects of your haunt
> Thank you for sharing


And thanks for watching! The night pictures were a bit of a challenge this year because Spooky1's camera was being a little quirky, but we managed to salvage some.


----------



## drevilstein

really great job guys!


----------



## lewlew

What an awesome job! I love picking out all the original pieces and props you've added over the years. It's so interesting to see them as individual props posted here, but then seeing them incorporated into your display and how you use them just tickles me! Bravo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, thanks, DrE and lewlew:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks everyone. I really like the music Roxy did for the video.


----------



## elputas69

Really cool! I love the crows all lined up on the roof and the extensive collection of pumpkins is awesome. Love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

What a wonderful display. Your new stone and JOL's fit like a glove, like they've always been there! Your TOT's must so look forward to seeing this, I know I do. It's top notch. I agree with previous comments that it's really nice to see both day and night shots. While I adore seeing everyone's beautifully lit night shots, I really like being able to see and admire people's hard work in daylight shots.
Roxy your music is beautifully haunting!


----------



## RoxyBlue

elputas69 said:


> Really cool! I love the crows all lined up on the roof and the extensive collection of pumpkins is awesome. Love it!


Thanks, el. The crows seem to be a perennial favorite. Using the fake pumpkins to make our jackos has been a great option since, unlike real pumpkins, they don't rot:jol:



The Halloween Lady said:


> What a wonderful display. Your new stone and JOL's fit like a glove, like they've always been there! Your TOT's must so look forward to seeing this, I know I do. It's top notch. I agree with previous comments that it's really nice to see both day and night shots. While I adore seeing everyone's beautifully lit night shots, I really like being able to see and admire people's hard work in daylight shots.
> Roxy your music is beautifully haunting!


Thanks, my dear, especially for the comment on the music. It's always a little scary putting a creative effort out for public comment, and it's gratifying to know people appreciate the work and heart that go into it.


----------



## goneferal

I love the music. You guys do such a nice haunt.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

So many details and things to look at! Great job! LOVE the music - creepy but not overdone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, GF and UH Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:WOW! I love it! This is fantastic! So many elements are wonderful and the lighting at night is unbelievable!!! I thought I had a bunch of skeletons, but Bonnie and Tom, you guys make me look like an amateur. I love everything, the multitude of wonderfully carved pumpkins, the fence, the gravestones, the witch conjuring on the porch, the many, many skeletons, and props. You guys bring Halloween threefold! Hats off, and take a bow...you guys rocked the night!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, thanks, Ms P5. You're a sweetie.

I think we have around two dozen skeletons, half size included. We've actually gotten rid of some of the older ones because they were heavy, unlike the more recently bought pose'n'stay versions. Weight becomes important when you have to haul that many skellies back and forth during set up and take down.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

Great video! This looks like a lot of work. I have to say my favorite thing about it is all the names on the tombstones. And the little sayings. Those had me giggling. 

Out of curiosity, is that Tricks and Treats (AtmosFEARfx) in the upstairs window at 3:40? If so, thanks for using it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

AtmosFX_Jen said:


> Great video! This looks like a lot of work. I have to say my favorite thing about it is all the names on the tombstones. And the little sayings. Those had me giggling.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is that Tricks and Treats (AtmosFEARfx) in the upstairs window at 3:40? If so, thanks for using it!


Thanks, Jen, and yes, that's one of your videos. We have four or five of them now and run a different one each night starting about two weeks before Halloween. The kids in our neighborhood ask us every year when we're going to start playing the "movies"


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

That's so awesome! Glad the kids like them!


----------



## halloween71

all is perfect!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, halloween


----------



## GothicCandle

Great job! daytime and nighttime, the lighting makes the already great display look even better!


----------



## highbury

Daytime: Awww, look how cute it is!
Nighttime: Whoa, look how creepy it is!!
Totally different atmosphere with some fantastic lighting. Great job, guys!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my dears! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## IMU

Guess I missed commenting on this post too. Man, what a slacker. Nice work BTW.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, IMU, better late than never, and thanks:jol:


----------



## BloodyWendigo

Love your haunt! I actually have the same reaper animatronic as you, except the one I have is black and grey instead of white.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Wendigo. I believe the white reaper we have is called a rising phantom. We may have gotten that from Spirit Halloween. The face is very similar to the lunging reaper (dressed in black and grey) we have that we got at Home Depot last year. Both props have great movement and look fabulous in the yard.


----------



## kprimm

What a great way to start the day! Coffee and An Awesome Haunt to view. Is there any possibility that you would share the song? I really like it and would love to add it to my Halloween MP3 player.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad we were able to sweeten your coffee for you, k


----------



## Hilda

What a gorgeous haunt. I absolutely LOVE the entire thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Hilda! Check out this year's video as well:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43673


----------

